# synchronisation icontact et Itouch



## mien1 (2 Mai 2008)

Salut à vous,

je suis nouveau sur mac et après avoir trier tous mes contacts sur Icontact j'ai pu synchroniser avec mon Itouch mais me rends compte que maintenant toutes les modification ne sont pas mise à jour lors de mes dernière syncro avec le Touch et Imac ?

J'ai vérifier ça marche bien avec Ical alors pourquoi pas avec contacts ?

Merci à ceux ou à celui qui me répondra


----------



## r e m y (2 Mai 2008)

C'est quoi iContacts??? Si c'est le carnet d'adresses de MacOS X, la synchro devrait se faire entre le Mac et iPOD Touch dans les 2 sens.

Si c'est un autre soft, alors je ne sais pas.


----------



## mien1 (2 Mai 2008)

Salut Remy,

Oui, mon problème est entre carnet d'adresse et mon itouch. A chaque fois que je fait la synchro entre les 2, rien ne se met à jour sur l'itouch pour les contacts. Est ce qu'il y a une coche spéciale pour effectuer la synchro dans les 2 sens ?

Merci


----------



## r e m y (2 Mai 2008)

mien1 a dit:


> Salut Remy,
> 
> Oui, mon problème est entre carnet d'adresse et mon itouch. A chaque fois que je fait la synchro entre les 2, rien ne se met à jour sur l'itouch pour les contacts. Est ce qu'il y a une coche spéciale pour effectuer la synchro dans les 2 sens ?
> 
> Merci



Dans iTunes, quand l'iPOD Touch est branché, dans l'onglet "avancé" je crois, tu as bien coché la synchro avec le Carnet d'adresse?


----------



## r e m y (3 Mai 2008)




----------



## OlivierTassi (11 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
j'ai le même genre de pb avec mon iPod Touch flambant neuf. J'ai coché "Synchroniser tous les contacts", mais tous mes contacts ne sont pas synchronisés... Pire, j'ai 2 groupes ayant le même nom "Nom de groupe" qui apparaissent dans l'iPod avec rien dedans... Impossible à l'enlever depuis l'iPod.
Bref. J'ai effectué qq recherches mais apparemment aucune solution.
J'ai aussi essayé de synchroniser uniquement certains groupes, mais tous n'apparaissent pas dans le menu pour les cocher/décocher.
Quel dommage que le carnet d'adresse soit si mal soigné dans l'iPod... Pour moi, c'est ma base => très important. Tout le monde ou presque a sa photo...


----------



## OlivierTassi (14 Novembre 2008)

Bon ben voilà : j'ai trouvé un moyen pour synchroniser mes contacts, mais c'est pas joli joli...
D'abord, je ferme iTunes et le carnet d'adresse, puis je sauvegarde mon dossier AddressBook du dossier Bibliothèque de ma Maison.
Dans le dossier AddressBook, je détruit tous les fichiers sauf les dossiers Images et Metadata.
J'ouvre le carnet d'adresse, puis iTunes. Je branche l'iPod et je synchronise.
Dites-moi si ça marche chez vous.

PS : dans ma manip, j'ai perdu quelques listes normales et quelques listes intelligentes. Mais je les ai récupérées à partir de ma sauvegarde (j'ai recopié les anciens fichiers détruits).


----------



## OlivierTassi (6 Décembre 2008)

Je fais remonter ce post car après la mise à jour V2.2, je pensais que les pb de synchro avec iCal et Carnet d'adresses étaient résolus. Mais ce matin, j'ai encore eu ce pb. Heureusement, tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
En fait, j'ai l'impression que pour synchroniser correctement ces 2 applis, il faut qu'elles soient ouvertes sur Mac pendant la synchro.


----------

